# Redneck Chili!



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2022)

Hey all, had an elk chuck roast out with the intent of smoking it!  Well, as per usual the forecast changed and the day I planned to smoke it, Ma Nature decided to give us some gusty winds and rain!  I guess this may be a sign of getting older, but decided I wasn’t going to battle that!

Anyway, things were moved indoors!  So, the always reliable CI skillet got the call to get things started!

Cubed up the elk!








Hit it with some Kinder’s!













Browned the elk up a bit with a little bacon grease!







Had to do some taste testing, not too bad for an ol redneck cooking!
Here are the other players for the redneck chili…







Got the elk and these in the lined crockpot!  BTW, these crockpot liners are awesome… makes cleanup so easy!  Why can’t I think of something like that?  

So, everything getting together in the crockpot, but wait… I am forgetting something!?!  Oh yea, fresh garlic… can’t forget that! Also added a few more shakes of the Kinder’s!







Let this simmer for a few hours!  As it was almost done, tossed some bacon in the CI for a topping!







Wife oven baked some garlic bread and we were ready to dish up!

Here’s what we ended up with, was tasty for a meal that was not intended to be an indoor cook… but when Ma Nature decides to rain on your plans… this was not a bad alternative!  And with the cooler than expected temps, it hit the spot!

Redneck chili with a bacon crumble topping and garlic bread!  







Thanks for looking all!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2022)

Justin that chili looks great. Mother Nature doesn't always like to play nice. She has a way of reminding us who in charge.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 26, 2022)

Some great looking chili! Could go for a nice big bowl of that about now.


----------



## 912smoker (May 26, 2022)

No that's a fine looking pot of chili Justin! Cook inside or outside I can make a meal of that and prove my redneck status 

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2022)

Great Looking Chili, Justin!!
Nice Job, Buddy!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (May 26, 2022)

Bacon and elk? Yes please! Looks delicious Justin. Nice work bud


----------



## civilsmoker (May 26, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Bacon and elk? Yes please! Looks delicious Justin. Nice work bud


Very nice Waterin!  and oh yes, a perfect match, slow cooked elk and bacon!!! YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 26, 2022)

Awesome job Justin! That looks delicious for sure! Mmmm...garlic bread and chili!
Your package for my niece showed up...Thank you so much!

Ryan


----------



## snadamo (May 26, 2022)

you had me at elk....

but dang that just looks good!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2022)

Looks good from here, Justin.  I could sure handle a couple of bowls of that right now.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 26, 2022)

Justin that sounds like a big BIG bowl of happiness

David


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2022)

Looks awesome.   Glad it has beans in it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Justin that chili looks great. Mother Nature doesn't always like to play nice. She has a way of reminding us who in charge.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris!  Yea, you are correct Sir, thanks for the point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Some great looking chili! Could go for a nice big bowl of that about now.



Thank you, it sure was a good change up!  Appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2022)

912smoker said:


> No that's a fine looking pot of chili Justin! Cook inside or outside I can make a meal of that and prove my redneck status
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith for the kind words and like!  Sounds as if you’d fit right in at our house!  I can always here Jeff Foxworthy in my head…. “You can’t make fun of rednecks unless you are one…. And I are one!”


----------



## bauchjw (May 26, 2022)

Awesome Justin! Good call on staying out of the gusty rain! Not a sign of being old in a bad way, it’s gaining wisdom! Easy to be hard, tough to be smart! Great looking chili! More PR for Elk hunting


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2022)

I would love to have a taste of that chili!
It looks delicious & I have never had elk chili!
Awesome job Justin!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (May 27, 2022)

All of that sounds really, really good. I bet the elk added a really deep and rich flavor to the chili. Well done!!

Robert


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 27, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Looking Chili, Justin!!
> Nice Job, Buddy!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear, appreciate the kind words and like!


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2022)

Haven't had elk chili for a long time , but yours looks mighty fine from here.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Bacon and elk? Yes please! Looks delicious Justin. Nice work bud



Thanks Jake!  Been a while since we had this meal!  Hit the spot on a cooler day!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice Waterin!  and oh yes, a perfect match, slow cooked elk and bacon!!! YUM YUM YUM!



Thanks for the kind words and like civil, sure hit the spot!  How was the weather your way?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Awesome job Justin! That looks delicious for sure! Mmmm...garlic bread and chili!
> Your package for my niece showed up...Thank you so much!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks my friend, it really hit the spot!  Appreciate the like!  

Very welcome, happy to help out!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2022)

snadamo said:


> you had me at elk....
> 
> but dang that just looks good!



Thanks, elk meat is my all time fav!  Appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 28, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks for the kind words and like civil, sure hit the spot!  How was the weather your way?


Cold and rainy, we got a ton oh water but is pretty nice now!  Last week the wind was CRAZY!!! Spots of ZERO visibility from blowing sand in the interstate!


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2022)

That looks fantastic ! I'd like to have a taste too . 
Nice work . 
Weather here is all over the place , but it always is . Just seems to be getting worse .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks good from here, Justin.  I could sure handle a couple of bowls of that right now.
> Gary



Thanks my friend, sorry for the late reply!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Justin that sounds like a big BIG bowl of happiness
> 
> David



David, sorry for the late reply!  It was quite tasty on a rainy and windy day!  Appreciate the like as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Looks awesome.   Glad it has beans in it.



Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome Justin! Good call on staying out of the gusty rain! Not a sign of being old in a bad way, it’s gaining wisdom! Easy to be hard, tough to be smart! Great looking chili! More PR for Elk hunting



Thanks Jed, appreciate the kind words and like!  I think I’m gaining more wisdom than I’d like to… !  Thanks again, keep that PR in mind!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I would love to have a taste of that chili!
> It looks delicious & I have never had elk chili!
> Awesome job Justin!
> Al



Thanks Al, sorry for the late reply!  This did hit the spot on a rainy and windy day!  Appreciate the kind words and like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> All of that sounds really, really good. I bet the elk added a really deep and rich flavor to the chili. Well done!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks my friend, sorry for the late reply!  It was tasty for improvising!   Do appreciate the kind words and like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Haven't had elk chili for a long time , but yours looks mighty fine from here.



Thank you, sure appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic ! I'd like to have a taste too .
> Nice work .
> Weather here is all over the place , but it always is . Just seems to be getting worse .



Thanks Rich, appreciate it!  

We have had extremely wild temp swings!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2022)

Thanks for the likes…

B
 BigW.

@ofellas


 negolien



 Colin1230



 BrianGSDTexoma


M
 Murdy



 TH-n-PA



 jaxgatorz


Appreciate it all!


----------

